# Happy Holidays to all our atheist friends



## Shirley

Whatever you believe or don't believe, I wish for you and your loved ones health, hope, and happiness for the holidays and always.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I too wish everyone a Happy Holiday season!


----------



## AprilT

Happy Happy Joy Joy to all.  HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## Debby

And Happy Holidays to all of you folks too!  If you're spending it with family, may  there be lots of love and peace around your table and if you're choosing to spend it quietly at home, may you also find peace and joy in the simplicity of it and I hope you 'lone wolves'  have a few special people call to wish you well and just to chat!  Just to remind you that they care you know!  So Merry Christmas one and all!


----------



## Warrigal

Christmas is for everyone.






Thoughts on celebrating a 'non-Christian Christmas' in Australia



> *Celebrating a 'non-Christian' Christmas*
> 
> Date December 23, 2014 - 6:19AM
> 
> (29)Marissa Calligeros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim Waleed Aly started celebrating Christmas with his Christian in-laws once he met his wife. But steers clear of the ham.
> 
> Like many other Australian families this week, the Vemulas are preparing for a big feast come Thursday.
> But the Vemula's will be a largely vegetarian affair; no Christmas turkey or ham here. The Vemulas are Hindus.
> However, they enjoy celebrating the festive season with the rest of the country.
> 
> Rama Prasad Vemula and his family will take advantage of free public transport available on Christmas Day and catch the 9am V-Line train to the beach at Warrnambool, with eskies and bags laden with large pots of curry, rice and samosas.
> Advertisement
> 
> 
> "About 100 Hindus will go to Warrnambool," Mr Vemula said. "We will have lots of food."
> 
> He said the train to Warrnambool would become a sea of colour with many women in traditional Indian dress.
> "We all get the train and some sing and dance on the train," he said. In previous years, an eighth carriage has had to be added to the Melbourne to Warrnambool train to accommodate the number of daytrippers on the free Christmas Day service.
> 
> Other Hindus also head to Lake Pertobe at Warrnambool, for more feasting, singing and dancing.
> "We will also have a VB (Victorian Bitter, beer)," Mr Vemula said. The Hindus are not alone. Many Muslims and Buddhists also celebrate Christmas without compromising their own faith, if only seizing the public holiday to spend time with family and friends. Some non-Christian religions explictly honour Jesus. Many Hindus accept Jesus as divine, as part of their wider Hindu pantheon, while for Muslims, he is one of the five holiest prophets.
> 
> Yet Muslim television presenter, commentator and academic Waleed Aly recalls spending many Christmases as a child thoroughly bored. "The shops are closed, TV programming is possibly the worst that it is this time of year, and all your friends have got stuff to do with their families," he said. "I always saw Christmas Day as the day before the Boxing Day Test (Cricket match lasting 5 days). " One year, Aly held a "non-Christmas" party with his friends, "because we just had nothing else to do", although he admits the picnic in the park would have looked a lot like a Christmas barbecue.
> 
> Christmas Day changed vastly for Aly when he met his wife of 13 years who is Christian. "So my children are receiving Christmas presents this year," he said. "I actually think I'm getting presents too." Aly will join his in-laws for a Christmas lunch, but will savour the seafood on offer rather than the ham.
> 
> Michael Wells and his wife and children will also celebrate Christmas, despite being Buddhist. Mr Wells was Christian before marrying his Malaysian Buddhist wife.
> 
> "It's pretty hard to ignore Christmas when you have children," he said, referring to his young son and daughter. "Yes, we have a Christmas tree . . . and when the kids were smaller Father Christmas definitely had to come . . .
> 
> "But there's a certain joyous energy about Christmas that fits nicely with the Buddhist notion of Dana." Dana - the practice of giving - is one of the essential preliminary steps of Buddhist practice. "I also like Christmas pudding," Mr Wells said.
> 
> Sudaya, a practicing Buddhist from Thornbury, said she would also join her Christian family for Christmas lunch.
> "I'm just happy to go along and be part of the family celebration," she said.
> 
> Monique Gaspar from the Jewish Ark Centre in Hawthorn East said her family would also get together on Christmas Day.
> This year, Christmas will fall only two days after the end of the Jewish celebration Hanukkah, which commemorates the victory of the Jews over the Greek-Syrians in 165 BCE and the subsequent liberation of the Temple of Jerusalem. "Even though we don't celebrate Christmas, we just get together anyway, because everything is closed. And when Hanukkah falls around Christmas, as it has this year, a lot of people have 'Chrismakkah' where they combine the two. We don't necessarily celebrate Christmas, but we get together . . . and have a traditional Jewish lunch of bagels with brisket, hummus and pickled vegetables; sometimes we will have a turkey, for fun."
> 
> Sarah Asher, from St Kilda East, said many Jews also seized the opportunity to visit Melbourne Zoo on Christmas Day, while the crowds were at bay. She said her family usually spent the week of Christmas camping at Wilsons Promontory National Park in the state's far south-east. "There's not many people there, so you don't have to compete for a campsite or the facilities," she said.


However you choose to celebrate, with family or friends or in isolation, may you experience inner peace and tranquillity.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

Happy Holidays to all -- no matter which or how you celebrate!  What I like to say is Happy Winter so enjoy the beauty of the season from the safety of warm hearth and home and the warmth and good cheer friends and loved ones bring!


----------



## JonK

Oh, thank you...that was sweet.
If I ever take up religion as a hobby, I might join the Church of Apathetic Agnostics, 
(we don't know and we don't care)


----------



## Geezerette

Loved the description of the holiday celebrations in Australia. I thought Hindus celebrated Diwali around Christmas time but I looked it us .& learned it is earlier in the fall. Well regardless of presence or absence of religious beliefs, I think indisputable fact of the return of the light at the solstice is worth celebrating!


----------



## rkunsaw

I'm an atheist but saying Merry Christmas doesn't bother me. I say it myself. So Merry Christmas everyone.

I don't believe in gods but I do believe in Santa Claus.


----------



## Ralphy1

And don't forget us Hedonists...


----------



## Cookie

Everyone, have a wonderful holiday!

View attachment 12123


----------



## ClassicRockr

Was trying to resist in replying to this Thread, but "what the heck"! 
Don't have any atheist friends..........why should we, we are both Christians! So, it's a "Merry Christmas" to all our Christian friends.


----------



## rkunsaw

ClassicRockr said:


> Was trying to resist in replying to this Thread, but "what the heck"!
> Don't have any atheist friends..........why should we, we are both Christians! So, it's a "Merry Christmas" to all our Christian friends.



Too many Christians have your selfish attitude. Too many Muslims have the same attitude.


----------



## Lon

ClassicRockr said:


> Was trying to resist in replying to this Thread, but "what the heck"!
> Don't have any atheist friends..........why should we, we are both Christians! So, it's a "Merry Christmas" to all our Christian friends.



I  am a atheist but don't have any atheist friends either, so Merry Xmas to all.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Not "selfish", just not open to any kind of atheism! And, many atheist are selfish as well.........being they try to change signs posted about Christmas! 



rkunsaw said:


> Too many Christians have your selfish attitude. Too many Muslims have the same attitude.


----------



## Cookie

Christmas ceased being a religious holiday long ago - it is now more a consumer holiday yet still a time to celebrate life and to open our hearts and minds to all.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Say what you want and we, as Christians, WILL say what we want! Every church still has Christmas Eve Services. 

Just PROTECTING my Faith, just like the atheist do. 

PLEASE, let's now turn this Thread into a "bashing" one. Administrator's won't tolerate it and will close it! 



Cookie said:


> Christmas ceased being a religious holiday long ago - it is now more a consumer holiday yet still a time to celebrate life and to open our hearts and minds to all.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I took this thread just for what it was, to wish a happy holiday season to all those who are not religious at all, and IMO it was very thoughtful of Shirley to do so.  I join her in wishing a peaceful season and happy new year to everyone, regardless of their beliefs.


----------



## Cookie

so sorry my post was interpreted negatively - not attacking christmas or christianity - go in peace and love


----------



## QuickSilver

That's how I took it..   The Holiday Season belongs to EVERYONE..  AND everyone deserves peace and happiness.

It's sad when people look for reasons to be offended or defensive.


----------



## ClassicRockr

How can it be "sad", when we *ALL* do it at one time or another?



QuickSilver said:


> That's how I took it..   The Holiday Season belongs to EVERYONE..  AND everyone deserves peace and happiness.
> 
> It's sad when people look for reasons to be offended or defensive.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Thanks!



Cookie said:


> so sorry my post was interpreted negatively - not attacking christmas or christianity - go in peace and love


----------



## QuickSilver

ClassicRockr said:


> How can it be "sad", when we *ALL* do it at one time or another?




Hope you have a very Merry Christmas!!


----------



## AprilT

rkunsaw said:


> I'm an atheist but saying Merry Christmas doesn't bother me. I say it myself. So Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> *I don't believe in gods but I do believe in Santa Claus.*



Amen to that.


----------



## AZ Jim

ClassicRockr said:


> Not "selfish", just not open to any kind of atheism! And, many atheist are selfish as well.........being they try to change signs posted about Christmas!



Lack of acceptance of others is a Christian tradition.  Merry  Christmas anyhow.  i have no idea what you are talking about with the sign changing comment.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Perhaps you should watch or listen to the news more:
New York Firehouse Refuses to Remove Jesus Sign Amidst Atheist’s Threats
The Chief said "no way, people in the community like it".

I say.........you go for it, Chief. 

"Lack of acceptance" is one of the reasons I left So California where it seemed like anything goes. I was never taught to be "open minded" about everything and I'm glad I wasn't taught that. 

You're a non-believer, that's up to you. I can tell you don't like the Christian Faith probably as much as the Christian Faith doesn't like what Atheists have to say.  
Why can't we all just get along? My answer.......it just ain't gonna happen! Tolerate each other, perhaps. 

And, right back to you, "Merry Christmas" (anyhow)! 



AZ Jim said:


> Lack of acceptance of others is a Christian tradition.  Merry  Christmas anyhow.  i have no idea what you are talking about with the sign changing comment.


----------



## oakapple

I have atheist friends and also relatives, also agnostic ones, Christian ones and Hindu as well. My Hindu friend always likes a Christmas card and gift from me [the only ones she will get!] Christmas is a bright spot in the middle of Winter that I look forward to, and why not... we should all enjoy it. :biggrin-new:


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

ClassicRockr said:


> Was trying to resist in replying to this Thread, but "what the heck"!
> Don't have any atheist friends..........why should we, we are both Christians! So, it's a "Merry Christmas" to all our Christian friends.





ClassicRockr said:


> Not "selfish", just not open to any kind of atheism! And, many atheist are selfish as well.........being they try to change signs posted about Christmas!



Why are you afraid to associate with Atheists, hmm?  What are you afraid of exactly?  If your faith is strong, it is not threatened by my absence of belief.  Whenever I hear a Christian say that, all I think is you have no more faith than I do; I'm just brave enough to admit it.  Christians who truly believe never have any problem with me.  They do not see me as a threat.



ClassicRockr said:


> Perhaps you should watch or listen to the news more:
> New York Firehouse Refuses to Remove Jesus Sign Amidst Atheist’s Threats
> The Chief said "no way, people in the community like it".
> 
> I say.........you go for it, Chief.
> 
> "Lack of acceptance" is one of the reasons I left So California where it seemed like anything goes. I was never taught to be "open minded" about everything and I'm glad I wasn't taught that.
> 
> You're a non-believer, that's up to you. I can tell you don't like the Christian Faith probably as much as the Christian Faith doesn't like what Atheists have to say.
> Why can't we all just get along? My answer.......it just ain't gonna happen! Tolerate each other, perhaps.
> 
> And, right back to you, "Merry Christmas" (anyhow)!



That fire chief is so going to lose.  Read our Constitution.  That sign is from a government entity and the government has to remain neutral on religion.  It cannot put up a sign either endorsing religion (as in this case) or negating it (Jesse Ventura was just as wrong using his public office to say things I agreed with and I was just as angry at him for doing so as I am every Christian Right politician) but must remain neutral.  Supreme Court has decided that government cannot favor any religion over another or -- wait for it -- _religion over irreligion_ or vice versa.  It must remain neutral.  Your precious fire chief is in violation of our very constitution.  He is favoring Christianity over everything else and religion over irreligion.  He can do that privately but he cannot do so when speaking in his official capacity.  This is not a Christian nation; it is a secular nation founded on freedom of religion and, before you say _of_ and not _from_, that also includes the freedom to disbelieve.


----------



## pumpkin

Peace to all,and to all a goodnight.


----------



## GDAD

Thank you for all your kind thoughts and a Happy Holiday
;;;;;;;;;;;;Merry Christmas to all those spared by the lions!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Well...I'm sure glad no atheists crashed our threads wishing each other a Merry Christmas, they'd have so many to choose from, here's just a few. 


https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...nd-a-Happy-New-Year?highlight=merry+christmas


https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...amp-holidays-to-all?highlight=merry+christmas


https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/10594-Enjoy-and-Merry-Christmas?p=176393#post176393


https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/10401-Happy-Christmas?highlight=merry+christmas


https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...-at-Senior-Forums-)?highlight=merry+christmas


https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/10817-Merry-Christmas-and-Happy-New-Year


----------



## QuickSilver

Whhhooo hooooo... Let the Christmas Spirit soar!!  I'd rather associate with kind, loving and accepting atheists


----------



## ClassicRockr

Sorry, we'd rather associate with Christians b/c they are very nice, kind, loving! Nobody has to "accept" anything in life! 



QuickSilver said:


> Whhhooo hooooo... Let the Christmas Spirit soar!!  I'd rather associate with kind, loving and accepting atheists


----------



## ClassicRockr

The Fire Chief is not getting in trouble and the atheist lose this bout! The sign stays.

We aren't afraid of anything. We just prefer not to associate with atheist, smokers, or some other folks. That's IS our choice! You have made your own choices in life and won't let anyone tell you that you are wrong.......right?  







> raid to associate with Atheists, hmm?  What are you afraid of exactly?  If your faith is strong, it is not threatened by my absence of belief.  Whenever I hear a Christian say that, all I think is you have no more faith than I do; I'm just brave enough to admit it.  Christians who truly believe never have any problem with me.  They do not see me as a threat.
> 
> 
> 
> That fire chief is so going to lose.  Read our Constitution.  That sign is from a government entity and the government has to remain neutral on religion.  It cannot put up a sign either endorsing religion (as in this case) or negating it (Jesse Ventura was just as wrong using his public office to say things I agreed with and I was just as angry at him for doing so as I am every Christian Right politician) but must remain neutral.  Supreme Court has decided that government cannot favor any religion over another or -- wait for it -- _religion over irreligion_ or vice versa.  It must remain neutral.  Your precious fire chief is in violation of our very constitution.  He is favoring Christianity over everything else and religion over irreligion.  He can do that privately but he cannot do so when speaking in his official capacity.  This is not a Christian nation; it is a secular nation founded on freedom of religion and, before you say _of_ and not _from_, that also includes the freedom to disbelieve.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Wow.........I've been going at this Thread totally *WRONG*! Wife and I have the perfect solution.


----------



## AprilT

A whole lot of fruitcake eating with a side of koolaid going around in here and isn't even new year's eve.


----------



## Cookie

Let the good times roll!


----------



## Kitties

Not everyone who doesn't celebrate Christmas or holidays in general is an atheist.


----------



## Warrigal

ClassicRockr said:


> The Fire Chief is not getting in trouble and the atheist lose this bout! The sign stays.
> 
> We aren't afraid of anything. We just prefer not to associate with atheist, smokers, or some other folks. That's IS our choice! You have made your own choices in life and won't let anyone tell you that you are wrong.......right?



ClassicRockr, may I suggest that you are wasting precious moments of this Advent season disputing with people when we are supposed to be focusing on the miracle of "God contracted to a span" in the form of a baby born to lowly parents to be a sign unto the nations.

I have been both an atheist and a Christian and I was the same person throughout both experiences. If people of faith had not unconditionally accepted me as I was I would not have had the opportunity to witness Christian faith as a lived experience. 

None of us can be certain of anything by reason alone nor even by scientific observation and experiment, although many atheists think otherwise. Similarly, we people of faith cannot be certain about the nature of the God, nor what the future holds for us individually or for mankind in general. The Bible makes it clear that we cannot know and understand these things fully but we are offered certain gifts that come with faith, namely love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness,[SUP] [/SUP]humility, and self-control. 

I believe that Advent (and Lent) are seasons that provide opportunities for Christians to reflect on our words, thoughts and deeds to see whether we are exercising the gifts of the Spirit in our interactions with people we encounter in our daily lives and that includes our online activities. We need to remember that the baby born in the animal stall was rejected over and over again but continued to reach out with generosity of spirit to everyone he encountered to the very end. This is the example his followers today are called to emulate.

Let us refrain from disputing with one another and try to greet each other in the spirit of "_Peace on Earth and Goodwill to all Mankind" _and let us reflect on the last words of Paul's letter to the church in Corinth (1 Cor 13:11-13)

_



			When I was a child, I spoke and thought and reasoned as a child. But when I grew up, I put away childish things. [SUP] [/SUP]Now we see things imperfectly, like puzzling reflections in a mirror, but then we will see everything with perfect clarity. All that I know now is partial and incomplete, but then I will know everything completely, just as God now knows me completely.
Three things will last forever—faith, hope, and love—and the greatest of these is love.
		
Click to expand...


Christmas is the perfect time to share this vision of faith, hope and love with all mankind, atheists included. There are no limits to love.

_


----------



## Shirley

Well said, Dame. 

_Christmas is the perfect time to share this vision of faith, hope and love with all mankind, atheists included. There are no limits to love.

_That was my intention in starting this thread. Being a Christian is not a prerequisite to being my friend.  I have some dear friends who are not believers. I don't feel any overwhelming compulsion to convert them. We have other things in common. 

I know some Christians are extremely judgmental but I am fortunate enough to not be acquainted with them. Thank you, Jesus!!!!!!!! 

IMHO, the best way to lead is by example.


----------



## QuickSilver

I don't generally ask someone what their religious leanings are.  It makes no difference to me so long as they are kind, interesting, funny and I enjoy their company.  I simply cannot imagine telling someone like that.. "Sorry.. I'm not going to be your friend because you do not hold my religious beliefs so leave me alone".   Working in healtcare as long as I have, I have had the opportunity to interact with people of all races and beliefs on a personal and professional level.  Goodness and caring and morality are not solely Christian traits... they span the entire spectrum of humans.   To not take advantage of the opportunity to interact and learn from others' it truely missing out... and is really sad IMO.

In thinking about this... I have decided to make one New Years resolution to reach out to more people of different faiths and cultures.  It can only be an enriching experience.


----------



## Cookie

I like to practice inclusiveness with people, no matter what their religion or personal philosophy, provided it is positive and life affirming. 

In the past I've met people who were members of certain cult-like 'religious' groups, who believed that people who were not members of their group were inferior and not worth associating with. If a group follower disagreed with the leader's philosophy in any way they were subjected to certain punishments (shunning being one of them) to reinstate control, to prevent followers from any outside influences and leaving the group. This kind of negative indoctrination is usually instilled by the group leader to maintain power and usually to get money from the followers.  I don't believe this is the way most Christians think at all, but certain  sects or groups (Christian or otherwise) may adopt this way of thinking as a self-protective  mechanism and could react with anger when challenged or questioned. 

My wish is that we all accept each other and our different world views with peace, love and understanding.


----------



## Shirley

My wish is that we all accept each other and our different world views with peace, love and understanding.

Amen to that!


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer

ClassicRockr said:


> The Fire Chief is not getting in trouble and the atheist lose this bout! The sign stays.
> 
> We aren't afraid of anything. We just prefer not to associate with atheist, smokers, or some other folks. That's IS our choice! You have made your own choices in life and won't let anyone tell you that you are wrong.......right?



Your fear is showing, honey.  If you're talking about the one in Utica, it hasn't even gone to court yet so stop lying.  I believe that's considered a sin.  The mayor is baking up the fire chief in breaking the law.  That's hardly a win for anybody and certainly not for the freedom of this great nation.



Kitties said:


> Not everyone who doesn't celebrate Christmas or holidays in general is an atheist.



Very good point!  One that is all too often ignored.



Dame Warrigal said:


> ClassicRockr, may I suggest that you are wasting precious moments of this Advent season disputing with people when we are supposed to be focusing on the miracle of "God contracted to a span" in the form of a baby born to lowly parents to be a sign unto the nations.
> 
> I have been both an atheist and a Christian and I was the same person throughout both experiences. If people of faith had not unconditionally accepted me as I was I would not have had the opportunity to witness Christian faith as a lived experience.
> 
> None of us can be certain of anything by reason alone nor even by scientific observation and experiment, although many atheists think otherwise. Similarly, we people of faith cannot be certain about the nature of the God, nor what the future holds for us individually or for mankind in general. The Bible makes it clear that we cannot know and understand these things fully but we are offered certain gifts that come with faith, namely love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness,humility, and self-control.
> 
> I believe that Advent (and Lent) are seasons that provide opportunities for Christians to reflect on our words, thoughts and deeds to see whether we are exercising the gifts of the Spirit in our interactions with people we encounter in our daily lives and that includes our online activities. We need to remember that the baby born in the animal stall was rejected over and over again but continued to reach out with generosity of spirit to everyone he encountered to the very end. This is the example his followers today are called to emulate.
> 
> Let us refrain from disputing with one another and try to greet each other in the spirit of "_Peace on Earth and Goodwill to all Mankind" _and let us reflect on the last words of Paul's letter to the church in Corinth (1 Cor 13:11-13)
> 
> _
> 
> Christmas is the perfect time to share this vision of faith, hope and love with all mankind, atheists included. There are no limits to love.
> 
> _



Well said!  Very well said.  Also, I believe believers are supposed to leave judging to someone else, someone more suitable for the task.


----------



## Kitties

QuickSilver said:


> I don't generally ask someone what their religious leanings are.  It makes no difference to me so long as they are kind, interesting, funny and I enjoy their company.  I simply cannot imagine telling someone like that.. "Sorry.. I'm not going to be your friend because you do not hold my religious beliefs so leave me alone".   Working in healtcare as long as I have, I have had the opportunity to interact with people of all races and beliefs on a personal and professional level.  Goodness and caring and morality are not solely Christian traits... they span the entire spectrum of humans.   To not take advantage of the opportunity to interact and learn from others' it truely missing out... and is really sad IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> In thinking about this... I have decided to make one New Years resolution to reach out to more people of different faiths and cultures.  It can only be an enriching experience.



Agree with your post. There are some elaborations I'd like to make but I won't try. You said it well enough.


----------

